# Eurobike De Rosa Bling + Others



## camrosa (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Guys 

Check out the link to road.cc to see the new De Rosa Bling for 2011 at Eurobike

regards

Cameron

http://road.cc/content/news/22390-eurobike-2010-roadbike-gallery-2-de-rosa-colnago-cinelli-cube-fixie-inc


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

The new colourschemes are an absolute mess! Someone hasn't got a clue about colour co-ordination. Yuk!


----------



## camrosa (Jul 27, 2009)

*Eurobike Merak*

I actually liked the look of the blue Merak not sure about the others though

Cameron


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

I love the looks of the new Neo Primato, both of the Titanios, and the Neo Pro.

The others, aside from the Merak, do nothing for me.

Especially after looking at the Casatis, Passonis and Tommasinis......


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

For once I agree with Karbon Kev's (very) prolific disdain of the Idol. Who threw up on it? 

And those tubes...way over the top.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> And those tubes...way over the top.


 Well at least they dropped that "melted-looking" model, whatever the heck that was..

Italians are supposed to be so 'fashion-conscious' but I agree, they sort of missed with the colors on some of these this year. Those over all frames 'shapes' look somewhat awkward, too. It probably doesn't affect how the bikes work but if you have to 'back up to one in order to get on and go riding without telling yourself it's ok to ride an unattractive bike" then maybe they need a new "taste-checker" there at DeRosa..

I gotta say, that one they made with the tubes shaped like an India dagger...that hadda be the worst things since that wierd old timey Comfort Frame doo-dad from some other company..

If DeRosa wants to keep getting Gucci prices for their bikes, they ought to look really good..


----------

